# The first book of the bible or the most common word of confirmation in English



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Similar to the Beatles versus stones thread, but instead of two noteworthy pioneers of rock you get to choose between two noteworthy pioneers of prog-rock.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Yes were a little less allergic to heaviness/rockin', so them.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Genesis (the Gabriel and/or Hackett years) for me. One of my favourite bands of all time. Yes is excellent as well though.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I voted for Yes, even though I'm convinced that Genesis was a less irritating band and a lot cooler.

Jon Anderson drove me crazy with his pseudo-spiritual posing and goofy lyrics. But, at their best, Yes reached a much higher plane of music making than Genesis did, IMO. Steve Howe and Chris Squire and Rick Wakeman deserved better than Anderson, for they were all consummate musicians.

But certain songs, like "Turn of the Century", "Awaken" and "Endless Dream" were among my favorite prog rock songs ever, and meant more to me than any others I heard. So, I've got to give them first place, however reluctantly.

And, the last album they put out just a couple of years ago - Fly From Here - (without Anderson) was my favorite complete album they ever did.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Camel, Pink Floyd, King Crimson, THEN Genesis


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> I voted for Yes, even though I'm convinced that Genesis was a less irritating band and a lot cooler.
> 
> Jon Anderson drove me crazy with his pseudo-spiritual posing and goofy lyrics. But, at their best, Yes reached a much higher plane of music making than Genesis did, IMO. Steve Howe and Chris Squire and Rick Wakeman deserved better than Anderson, for they were all consummate musicians.


But somebody in the band has to come up with the vocal melodies, and that was Anderson. Without him, Yes would have been an instrumental band selling a few thousand albums. And speaking of consummate musicians, Bill Bruford was at the top of the heap, which is why he was employed by Yes, Genesis, and King Crimson.

Yes was my first love at age 14, but after 1977, I didn't care for either band. At least Genesis had the good sense to call it quits at a reasonable point.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

ladies & gentlemen


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gentle Giant was a wonderful band! I got into them in the early 80s after I lost interest in Yes and Genesis. And I think their music has the most to offer for classical fans. But again, 1977 is the cut-off point for this listener. GG's last few albums are very disappointing.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Disappointing as GG music, yes. For sure. But intriguing for how they work to calibrate their (doomed) career trajectory.

Often I understand art that succeeds by considering art that fails. "You can learn more about [movie-making] by studying the bad ones than the good ones". Or something like that.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The only progressive rock I ever got into (really seriously, to the extent that, in the age of vinyl, I had all of their albums) and that I still love are Van der Graaf Generator and the lead singer, Peter Hammill.


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes! Yes! YES!!!!!!!

Like the BeatIes, Metallica, Radiohead, Pixies & King Crimson, I hardly ever listen to them anymore but I hold them very close to my heart. I started listening to them about 10 years ago and I thought they were fantastic. As far as I'm concerned, they had great sound, great melodies, and great musical structures. The song "Close to the Edge" is alongside "Starless" probably my fav prog song ever.

Now, Genesis are pretty great too, but I never got into them as much. I inherited the self titled record called "Genesis" in vinyl and I tried to listen to it when I was about 15, but I didn't get it at all. I'm not even sure I would like it now. GabrielGenesis is an entirely different beast, I love Dancing With The Moonlit Knight, and probably Supper's Ready.


----------

